
How Stripe Designs Beautiful Websites (2017) - leerob
https://leerob.io/blog/how-stripe-designs-beautiful-websites
======
leerob
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15838270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15838270)

